# indian classical music concert



## gopal (Aug 4, 2009)

shot in spotlights in a local auditorium
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...c&c


----------



## gopal (Aug 5, 2009)

nobody is interested to view a classical shot. sorry i do not have model's photos? but have pictures related to life in my country.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't be insulted by the lack of responses to postings, more often than not a post is not replied to regardless of the photo.

The photo posted is very dusty and dark.  It's hard to decern the main subject's head with the background, they blend in making it difficult to see. I think the premise/content of this photo is interesting however I do not think it was captured effectively here.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 5, 2009)

personally... i like this photo.. .gives a real senso of aging, it looks like it was taken somewhat 30 - 40 years ago
The Grain really sets it off, and i prefer the head blending into the background, sure to, todays standards it should be tack sharp and show the edges clearly, but it is very Vintage looking.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm really liking the contrast on this.

I like it as is, but I think I would like to see a wider version - the background looks really interesting, I'd like to see more of it.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Aug 5, 2009)

Whine much?


----------



## gopal (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks all for ur comments.

this concert was lit by four spots, two each either side 25' away from artists and 25' high....the newspaper editor needed a contrasty image, so i developed the film a little bit more....in BG it is the palace relived, as the musicians play before the king.


----------



## gopal (Aug 6, 2009)

yes, UUilliam, it dates back to 25 yrs....but such concerts still go on till the indian classical music is alive and Michael Jackson, understood it well.


----------



## impgirqui (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello everyone. Nice to meet you all.


Such a very amazing link!


----------

